# VIs report for Sun 4-3



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody get out Diving today?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I wish I did!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lots of boats out at Sherman Cove. Must have been one dive boat. Oh well ill let you know tomorrow if weather holds up.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Interested to know what it looks like, too. Headed out on Tuesday.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

2 ft seas calm on return at 1300. Vis onshore 10 ft at best. Got a few sheepheads.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice sheeps. Sounds like tomorrow is gonna be tough. 10' isn't much.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

!0' is horrible I missed a couple guessing at where he was when they disappeared in the gloom. Yes I was alone. Snapper were everywhere and were monsters.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> !0' is horrible I missed a couple guessing at where he was when they disappeared in the gloom. Yes I was alone. Snapper were everywhere and were monsters.


It wasn't too bad today and two of us killed a dozen or so. We saw monster snapper as well.


----------

